# Uk Caravan matriculation in Portugal



## SteveMart (7 mo ago)

Good morning... Does anyone have experience of matriculating a UK caravan in Portugal since Brexit? (Or before)

I have already approached 3 official agents for assistance , including ACP, and they either say yes no problem we can help with that but never respond afterwards or they never respond in the first place! I'm guessing it's one of those 'too much trouble' issues! So, I will try to do myself but it may be that it is indeed too much trouble!

Basically I want to find put what the process is for matriculating a UK caravan in Portugal, post Brexit!

Are the requirements similar to a motor vehicle......must the matriculation happen within 12 months of becoming resident etc.

I have a Certificate of Conformity from the manufacturer. I am Portuguese resident, since 2019. I owned the caravan since 2018.

Any help appreciated. Even if only to advise on where to find out the exact requirements! 

Many thanks.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I believe they are not to be matriculated as (usually) they do not conform to local safety standards because (usually) the entrance door is on the LHS whereas Portuguese registered ones (usually) have the entrance door on the RHS for safety reasons. Somewhere there was some posts about this.


----------



## SteveMart (7 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply!

Yes, door on the 'wrong' side always a bone of contention! However I spoke with one agent who had successfully matriculated a UK campervan so it must be feasible. Realistically, a campervan is more of a safety issue since passengers can exit the cab onto road but a caravan? No passengers allowed in the van while its in motion so difficult to understand the safety issue. 

Since first posting I had contact from one agent who seems to be willing to help with the process. I will post again if anything comes of it.


----------



## pinkbunnybooks (17 h ago)

Did you find a solution we also have a caravan to matriculate


----------

